# Sweden to Finland Ferries - to book or not?



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

We're looking at a round-Baltic trip this summer, and crossing Kapellskar to Turku.With no experience of this area, I wondered what seasoned travellers think. I've been quoted E250 single, 2 plus van, day crossing midweek. My inclination is to not purchase in advance (will we even reach Kapellskar, or on time!!!). *Question 1.* Will we pay a heavy price penalty for this, or maybe have to wait for room on board? *Question 2.* Presumably this is going to be cheaper than a slightly longer route from say Stockholm. *Question 3.* Should I do more shopping around or is the time spent doing this not worth a few quid? 
Thanks


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



Smokeyjoe said:


> We're looking at a round-Baltic trip this summer, and crossing Kapellskar to Turku.


Which month?

If you intend to sail in July or the first two weeks of August, then you should seriously consider booking in advance. This is peak holiday season both in Sweden and Finland, and this line, like the one from Stockholm, is very popular. Especially if the boat stops at Åland islands, because then due to some strange toll regulations passengers are entitled to buy tax-free booze on board.

At any other time of the year I would not expect any problems on mid-week trips.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Whatever you do based on my (admittedly some years ago) experience, DO NOT even consider travelling either way on a Friday or Saturday night.

On Fridays the Finns travel to Sweden getting drunk and the Swedes travel to Finland getting drunk and Vice versa on Saturday night so they can sleep it off on Sunday ready for work on Monday.

Whether the "duty free" situation has changed matters since I travelled I don't know, but our trip was hell - I think we were the only people on the ship trying to get some sleep.


----------

